# Double canines



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I never had this problem with any of my dogs so I would appreciate any information.

Three weeks ago Brick started changing his teeth. I took a photo of his new incisors and they don't look properly aligned (overbite?) 










His jaw looked ok when he was 8-10 weeks old. About 10 days ago his canines start to come out but deciduous canines were holding up. Lower were a bit loose and they fell out few days ago but upper wont budge... I've talked to few veterinarians and they opinion varies from "give it more time" to "we need to extract them immediately" 




























On top of that it looks like lower canines are a bit narrow base but they are moving outward since baby canine teeth fell out. He is 22 weeks old and I'm worried because of bad experience with Kali and general anesthesia.

Did any of you had to go trough this and how long did you wait?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah,Samson's teeth did the same crazy stuff!His baby teeth stuck there like glue and he had a terrible overbite.It all sorted itself out and when the adult teeth grew in fully he had a perfect scissors bite.The canine teeth are deceptive because they are not fully emerged yet.What you're seeing is the tip so when they are fully grown in they curve back in,almost like banana shaped(if that makes sense).


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes it makes sense  and I know this is awkward stage for them so I didn't panic until now, because his littermates already changed their teeth without problems...I'm giving him bones, play tug, but they seem determined to stay there 

Do you remember when Samson's teeth loosen up?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I knew you'd ask me that and I can't really remember for sure.It was right around 20+ weeks.After that it took what seemed like forever for the teeth to grow in fully and his bite back to normal.None of my other dogs had this problem,I know it's nerve wracking!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes... I'm worried if I wait to long that they wont fall out on their own, and if I opt for extraction I'm worried about general anesthesia. There is no easy choice.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My boys did this as well. His adult lower canines started coming in very narrow. I toyed with going to a dentist. Luckily I know one and he gave advice. 

If the deciduous have not fallen out on their own by 6 months I would have them pulled. 

For the narrowing of adult teeth I used a ball just slightly wider than his jaw and placed it in his mouth for a few minutes multiple times a day to help naturally push them out. It worked and my boy has a normal bite now. 

But the longer the baby teeth stay in, the more likely the adult teeth won't have the right space to come in.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I hope he is just in that awkward phase. His parents, and siblings from previous litters have normal bite.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I have read the double canines can mess with the bite which is why they reccomend pulling them.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

My pup has a slight overbite, too, and her teeth did the same thing. I was keeping track of them every day, and one day they were just gone! I was waiting it out until the next time I was going to the vet for flea meds, but we never made it. Your dog's teeth look a little different, though, maybe smaller. So it's probably a good idea to have a vet LOOK at the teeth and see what they recommend. They'll have a better idea eyeballing whether they're likely to fall out on their own, right?


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I've talked to 3 veterinarian so far. Brick's vet, who is surgeon and he never seen GSD with retained canines, only small breed dogs. He wanted to loos them a bit but I said no because I was afraid he would damage his permanent teeth, so he sent me to two different dentist specialist. None of them had experience with GSD and they seemed very surprised that happened to GSD. First specialist told me to wait a bit, second said we should extract them immediately 

I took some new photos and his teeth look much better from 3 days ago.



















We scheduled operation for 1. July ...


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

One tooth fell out 2 days ago. I talked to vet and she told me to keep monitoring him and that we can postpone the operation for now, but he will probably need root extraction.

new images


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Come on and fall out already stubborn tooth!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

dogma13 said:


> Come on and fall out already stubborn tooth!


that's my mantra these days...


----------

